# Update on SC poachers



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

From the Grand Forks Herald:

S.C. hunters reach plea agreement

A plea agreement has been reached with three South Carolina men charged with violating federal hunting laws, a prosecutor says.

Authorities said Charles Bass Sr., Charles Bass Jr., and Thomas Bracy, all of Georgetown, S.C., had 195 dead ducks and 30 Canada geese in their vehicle when they were stopped near Carrington, N.D., last fall.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Cameron Hayden said a plea and sentencing hearing in the case is scheduled for Sept. 25.

Each of the suspects was charged with three misdemeanor counts of violating federal migratory bird laws. Each count carries a maximum penalty of six months in jail and a $15,000 fine, as well as a possible loss of hunting privileges, Hayden said.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Be interesting to see what they get.....


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Probably not as much as the guy who had to take out a full page ad in the newest GUN DOG magazine.

171 Hawks over a 2 1/2 year period for killing hawks that were eating stocked game birds used for dog training.

$45,000 fine, $85,500 restitution probation, public service, and required to place an ad telling about it.

Too bad we couldn't have had that judge in this case.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody have the link? I have heard several people talking about this, mostly dog trainers and bird farm people...


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Slider_01 said:


> Anybody have the link? I have heard several people talking about this, mostly dog trainers and bird farm people...


http://www.fwoa.org/news/fwoanws30d.html

Monticello Man Fined for Killing Migratory Birds

A Monticello, MS man, James A Selman was fined $5,000 for killing at least 171 migratory birds and other wildlife by poisoning them with corn laced with the liquid insecticide Carbofuran. On September 13, Selman pled guilty to a one-count violation of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act in the federal court in Hattiesburg, MS. The Migratory Bird Treaty Act prohibits the killing, capture, or harm of any migratory bird, except as allowed by federal regulations.

In March 2000, law enforcement agents with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and two state agencies, the Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks (MDWFP) and the Mississippi Department of Environmental Quality (DEQ), responded to complaints from several people who reported seeing dead and dying birds in two south Lawrence County corn fields. Special Agents and Conservation Officers investigated and found that the two corn fields were leased by Selman. The investigators found numerous doves, hawks, crows, warblers, and pipers laying dead on the fields.

"One person told officers they saw wild turkeys feeding in a field and acting strangely. Two turkeys were found dead," said Robert Oliveri, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Resident Agent in Charge in Mississippi. "These discoveries occurred just before the opening of the youth turkey hunt in Lawrence County, and the Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks had to issue a turkey advisory to protect hunters."

"Our local sportsmen helped us become aware of this case. Conservation Officers from our agency and DEQ were dispatched to the corn fields," said Captain Jamie Cummins of the District Office of the Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks. "There was a drought two years ago, and dead birds were visible in these fields. Several of us actually saw a red-tailed hawk dive into a field and feed on a dead dove. The hawk died shortly afterward."

"We contacted the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the three agencies worked cooperatively to solve the case," concluded Cummins.

"The misuse of agricultural pesticides to poison wildlife is an indiscriminate killer posing a threat to any living being who comes into contact with the bait. Federal regulations and labeling instructions clearly prohibit such utilization of the products," said Thomas R. Riley, Special Agent in Charge of the USFWS's Division of Law Enforcement in the Southeast Region. "Our Special Agents will vigorously pursue the investigation and prosecution of any persons who are illegally poisoning America's fish and wildlife resources."


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Men sentenced on hunting charges
Associated Press

BISMARCK - Three South Carolina men were sentenced Thursday in U.S. District Court for hunting violations in North Dakota.

Charles Bass Sr., 55; Charles Bass Jr., 36; and Thomas Bracy, 44, all from Georgetown, S.C., all pleaded guilty to exceeding the possession limit of migratory game birds.

The men had 195 ducks and 30 Canada geese when they were stopped near Carrington, N.D., in October 2002.

They each were sentenced to 1½ years of probation, with no hunting privileges worldwide, and ordered to pay $3,000 in restitution apiece.

They also will forfeit several items, including six shotguns.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Charles W Bass
***************
**************
***************

edited by admin... Don't feel anyone needs to harass the poachers outside of what they received from the law... I hope you understand for taking the address and phone number off.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

What is this bullsheit? $3,000? You think I wouldn't pay $3,000 to shoot 100 ducks over the limit? Hell yes I would. I have paid twice that price to kill that many divers in Mexico. I piss on $3,000 and so do most traveling hunters. You will definately see me in NoDak this year.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

While I would have been happier if they had received some jail time, if you do the math, it was more like $3000 each for being over approx 50 ducks and 4 geese each. Plus the value of their guns and other equipment (wasn't there talk of them having their SUV impounded for a while too? Anyone know if they lost that too?). If you assume that the money doesn't mean anything to them because they are rich, you still have the probation--high incentive for them to keep their noses clean for 18 months. The worldwide loss of hunting privleges may be hard to enforce (?) but I doubt they will be hunting ND during the next two seasons. Losing out on two hunting seasons would be the biggest deterrent to most guys who are tempted to overshoot their limit, IMHO.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I bet their legal costs were high

SC hunter I hope your not real - But sadly you do point out how the rich get what they want one way or the other :eyeroll:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

This is for real and who cares about 3 grand? Come on! A trip to New Zealand to kill 30 mallards a day is going to cost 8 or 9 thousand dollars and you have to fly 30 hours to get there. I can pop on a plane and be in Bismarck in 5 and wear them out for under a grand and if I get busted big freaking deal. These boys knew this going in from the many times they had been busted here. The Bass boys had lost their licence in SC previously for 3 years and had just gotten them back this year. Obviously not much of a deterrent and neither will this deter them. I love high volume hunts and ND is looking like the place to be!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

SChunter isn't real. Its just somebody tring to get a rise out of us, maybe a relative of cootkiller. I suggest we ignor him


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I think SChunter makes a good point!!....$$$ isn't an object to some!!!! Also read his post on the duck hunting forum...

There are some who think this way, altough I think SChunter doesn't, he is being extreme to make a point!


----------



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

:******: This situation as well as some bonehead comments concerning it just go to show that those who can afford it have a history of recklessly using up an area and then because they can afford it they move on to the next hot area. Unfortunaly it looks like this particular judge is reinforcing this practice. I'm sorry to here of this sentencing joke. :******:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

You have a point Reddogger. "Hotspots" come and go in the duck hunting world. I remember when we used to pound the ducks in Stuttgart 15 years ago. Everyone was there. There were as many SC licence plates in town as there were Arkansas. It was a great place to hunt but it is shot out now. There have been many HOT areas since and NoDak has become a DESTINATION like it or not for volume shooting. Even Canada isn't what it used to be with more hunters going further and further north. I can remember killing mallards by the truckload in Swift Current 30 years ago but now you have to go north of Saskatoon to get into any numbers of mallards. NoDak just happens to have a good resident population and while it lasts (it won't) we will be there.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Bobm,
Yes sometimes I say things to mix it up a little but I do not promote illegal acts when it comes to waterfowl. I am a stickler when it comes to waterfowl and game laws.

SCHUNTER,
I invite you to come on up to the farm, we will $how you how we treat ignorant a$$e$ like your$elf. Just becau$e you have ca$h doe$n't mean a dam thing when you on the busine$$ end of a can of a$$whuppin'.

Maybe you can bring your southern friend Bobm with.

 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:
I realize SCHUNTER is probably not real, just having a good time, however is he really thinks that way, then I totally mean the words I have written and would carry them out with extreme prejudice if given the opportunity.

Statements like the ones he has made do far more damage to us as hunters than anything I have written about KILLING animals. 
Guided hunters aren't "SHOOTERS", these idiots that show no respect for the game they are after are the "SHOOTERS" 
Is there any way that we can find out the judges name that handed down such a week sentence. I think he needs to receive a butt load of letters from us all telling him how disappointed we are in this lack of punishment.

cootkiller


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

It doesn't appear that many judges are handing down harsh sentences to poachers.

From the Benson County Farmers Press:

Two men appeared in district court in Minnewaukan Monday and pleaded guilty to exceeding the daily limit of game fish (walleyes). John A. Kienow, 39, of Carrington and Marlin R. Weisenburger, 46, of New Rockford were arrested after fishing on Devils Lake by game warden Gene Masse of New Rockford for having 26 walleyes in their possession when they were allowed 10.

District Judge Donovan Foughty sentenced each to pay an $800 fine with $400 suspended on condition of no criminal violations for six months, and $225 court costs. They also lost their fishing licenses from Oct. 1, 2003 to Jan. 1, 2004.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

taken from another website....:

I found this on another site. This guy must know them or at least is from the same town. I also posted it on the main forum concerning this post.

le chasseur 
Mullet 
Member # 726

posted 09-26-2003 03:00 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maybe knowing this will help make everyone feel better, they probably lost $50K worth of equipment, paid their attorney $30K apiece, they are out of pocket another miscellaneous $10K each, and Chuck Bass Heating and Air is a dead business in Georgetown.
__________________________________________________
_

These guys have given most of the SC hunters a black eye. I still think the fines were too low.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think they lost any equipment did they?


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

What a crock. They didn't pay their attorney any $90,000 nor were 6 shotguns worth $50,000. If anyone believes that, then I have an ocean front lot in Fullerton,ND I would like to sell cheap.

Cootkiller, you have no idea who you are talking to, Mr. Internet Badass.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey coot killer I really didn't think you had anything to do with this jackass I just was missing your bs, this site was getting boring. If SChunter was real I would help you kick his *** but like I said before I think hes just some moron trying to "stir the pudding" as we say down here. I still suggest we ignore him. So hows the goose " harvest"
( chuckle) going? I'm about to come up there and get all the pheasants east of the Missouri you'll have to catch a few and restock 'em after I leave.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One more thing does it suprise you in a country that can't punish child molesters, rapists, murderers, ect . that they don't have the balls to punish poachers. When we as a country get the collective will to harshly punish evildoers we will all be better off. This is why it is so important to pay attention to judicial appointments. The left in this country figured out along time ago that they couldn't ledgislate their adjenda because most of the country is conservative so they made a end run with the court system. This is in fact precisely why Tom Daschle, Doren, Kennedy, and the like have done everything they can to srew up bush's appointments to the bench. They know all to well they cannot succeed without "friendly" courts that interpret the constitution instead of read it at face value


----------

